# Riverhawk fishing inshore?



## Matzrig (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips and a good spot to try some inshore from my Riverhawk boat?  I have been looking at a website from FL called microskiff.com and they have lots of info on setting up gheenoe boats but not much on where to go or any help with catching them.  I am not after monsters but I would like to try for some reds, trout or flounder.  

Thanks


----------



## lake hartwell (Jan 9, 2009)

Most rivers on the Gulf side are good. On the Atlantic side it is hard to beat the giant lagoons around Cape Canaveral.


----------



## Matzrig (Jan 9, 2009)

*Savannah..*

Thanks but I was only looking at the FL site.  I want to fish in GA.
I am thinking the Savannah.  any tips there I have found a list of places to put my boat in but I would like make sure I don't get in over my head on the first time out.


----------



## earl (Jan 9, 2009)

We stay at Skidaway every year. The first year we used a bass tracker, then for a few years we used a 14 jon. We now have an 18 jon. we went all up and down Skidaway River and now go all the way to but not in the ocean. Use caution and stay to the side when bigger boats come .Even their idle wake can swamp you. Watch for tugs and barges at night. They will sneak up on you. A cool thing to see are the deer swimming the river at night.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 9, 2009)

I've spent a good bit of time at St. George in my Riverhawk.   I never get near any big water.  I go to the Youth Camp at the State Park and go around Pellican Island, near the east end of the Park and well into the bay.  I have never had any problems, but if it is choppy you will get wet.  I will be interested in reading this thread for GA waters.   
-SG





Matzrig said:


> Does anyone have any tips and a good spot to try some inshore from my Riverhawk boat?  I have been looking at a website from FL called microskiff.com and they have lots of info on setting up gheenoe boats but not much on where to go or any help with catching them.  I am not after monsters but I would like to try for some reds, trout or flounder.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## fishdog (Jan 9, 2009)

I fished out of one for several years. Stay in the creeks on windy days, any more then a 10 knot wind starts to get you wet.


----------



## cavan (Jan 9, 2009)

Get a TopSpot map (Chart N232 https://www.bluewaterweb.com/NauticalCharts/pChart.asp?PubProdType=61&GeoID=2154) for ideas and put in at Demerries Creek (for St Cat area) or Ft MacAllister (for Ossabaw sound area).  Stay up in the creeks and rivers and you should be fine.


----------



## Matzrig (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks.  Now that I know where to go how do I catch em.
Everyone says live shrimp is the best but I don't have a bait well and I am sure the wont be alive long without one. Is anybody using that gulp alive?  Does it work?


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 11, 2009)

In my experience the Gulp works, but not as good as live shrimp (this could well be user error)....I will often brine shrimp (in a plastic jar 1 layer of shrimp followed by a layer of salt, then shrimp etc) and let it sit a week or two.  It toughens the shrimp and works pretty well.  I usually use a Cajun Thunder.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 11, 2009)

I catch reds in the gulf on shrimp, cut bait like mullet, pinfish....etc.  Also have luck with a jighead and a gulp shrimp.  I LOVE topwater and they will SLAM a Skitterwalk!

Also the famous Gold Spoon.  The redfish spinnerbaits work as well too.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 14, 2009)

You can't beat live shrimp.  I've never had a baitwell, but an old 5 gallon bucket with a lid and battery operated aerator has done the trick for me.  I think the aerator was $8 and the lid was $3-I stole an old paint bucket from my neighbor.


----------



## getthenet (Jan 15, 2009)

I fish creek mouths a lot during the winter months and do very well on a small buck tail or a 3" tube bait hopped slowly or dragged along the bottom.  It's a sure bet for trout and reds in Florida.

Checkout FlatsClass.com for inshore tips!


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bobhica said:


> You can't beat live shrimp.  I've never had a baitwell, but an old 5 gallon bucket with a lid and battery operated aerator has done the trick for me.  I think the aerator was $8 and the lid was $3-I stole an old paint bucket from my neighbor.



thats all u need


----------

